# Why does he keep licking me??



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

If I hold my 4.5 month old baby guy so that his face has access to any bit of my skin whatsoever, he just licks it constantly. Here he is, I've got my arm under his butt and he's upright with his face near my neck, and he's got his tongue out and he's just running it from my shoulder to my neck! It's sort of creeping me.

Is this totally weird or just something babies do? Should I let him?

I can't imagine what sort of need this licking could be meant to signal to me. (and it doesn't matter if I just fed him, or not)


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like good fun to me!







: You must taste yummy!


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

Babies check things out with their mouths. It's just harmless exploration.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

They have a very strong compelling urge to mouth things. In a few months you'll see it as he grabs anything he can get his hands on and licks and sucks and chews on it. Plus, your skin likely has a very pleasant salty taste. It really is normal, although I can see how it would be kinda gross if it was all the time.


----------



## MrsSoup (May 11, 2008)

My daughter does that too. She is 5.5 months old and sometimes, she'll stop nursing just to lick the nipple. It's amusing.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, that's a funny image! My daughter doesn't lick me much, but she is way into sucking onto whatever body part is available and I have the hickeys to prove it. It's funny because she doesn't do it to DH. I wonder if it's because he's hairier? Anyway, I don't think the licking is anything to be worried about.


----------



## YouKnowMe (Feb 7, 2008)

That does sound funny. Doesn't sound like anything to worry about. Would make for a funny story in his baby book. LOL!


----------



## starlightsound (Feb 18, 2006)

Yup. DS still loves to "taste" me. Especially knees and elbows!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

When babies are born they are still developing all of their senses. They don't see as clearly as most of us do, etc. In any case, for them using all five senses is a way of exploring, so tasting you is a way to get to know you, like touching or looking at you or smelling you. It's just weird to you because most adults don't get to know others by licking one another.







We tend to stick to a hand shake, and visual and audio ways of learning about another person.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSoup* 
My daughter does that too. She is 5.5 months old and sometimes, she'll stop nursing just to lick the nipple. It's amusing.

LOL!!!! My 2 mo DS does that sometimes too, except it's to lap up the milk squirting out.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

ds loves to pull up on me and lick my legs and knees, or sit in the floor and nom on my toes. silly babies


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, he licks the nipple sometimes too. That's when I just say, "Okay, now, come on, that's just kind of weird!"

Yesterday a friend was holding him facing out for a long while, and at some point she realized he'd been licking her watch the entire time. When she took it off, it dripped. Luckily she's had two kids of her own so she wasn't really skeeved.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

No idea, but just wait for the leg sucking. Where your LO walks up to your bare leg, pulls to stand, and gets this point right above your knee with a sucking omp! Skin crawling is putting it mildly.


----------



## misswerewolf (May 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
No idea, but just wait for the leg sucking. Where your LO walks up to your bare leg, pulls to stand, and gets this point right above your knee with a sucking omp! Skin crawling is putting it mildly.

I actually don't mind the leg sucking or the licking. The biting, on the other hand, I can't stand. Ouch!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

No no no, y'all have it al wrong. It's love. Kisses! Baby kisses! See? Now it doesn't sound all that gross or wierd!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

My baby doesn't lick me so much as she sucks on me/everything. She particularly goes after my hands now that she's teething. The funniest thing is when I'm kissing her, she tries to eat my cheeks or my nose (I guess my nose reminds her of my nipple).







It doesn't weird me out, though. I think it's cute. After all, she came out of *my* body.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

the worst is when they toddle up to you as you're sitting on the couch and before you know it bam they have your big toe in their mouth

ewwwwwwwww


----------

